# Hedgie not sleeping enough?



## StephDanelle (Jan 24, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if this is something to be worried about?

My hedgie is almost 1 year old now. We recently got a space heater for his room (he owns our office) and now he stays a constant 75 degrees (prior to this our home temperature fluctuated too much and I worried about hibernating). He has a large cage, a wheel, and a couple paper tubes to play with. The office isn't dark, but it isn't brightly lit during the day time either.

Since getting the space heater he has been MUCH more active. He plays all night (evidenced by the poop everywhere, and all his food gone) but we have noticed he is increasingly active during the day (we catch him playing with his toilet paper tubes - running around with them on his head)! Is he not getting enough sleep? Do I need to increase the light to the office during the day and let it naturally get dark? I am thankful he is nowhere near hibernation, but I was surprised to see him suddenly so active during the day!  Thanks!


----------



## JennifeerHolidaay (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow I wish I had this problem ): Oliver doesn't move a muscle during the day!


----------



## JennifeerHolidaay (Sep 26, 2013)

could you post a picture of his "room"? I have a spare room in my house and i'm curious what I could do with it


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

My hedgehog Daisy wakes up during the day, eats, moves her bedding around and whatnot. (usually about 15 min. at a time). The room she is in gets loads of natural light during the day, so I don't know if waking up during the day is particularly abnormal. He is probably not up all night long either. I think mine sleep a good part of the night. They are actually more like "crepuscular" meaning active at dawn and dusk.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Usually the concern is too much sleep, not enough, and I'm sure he's sleeping as much as he needs to. I don't think I've ever heard of an animal not getting the sleep they required if left to their own devices. He's probably more active now because of having a good steady temperature, which is good!

However, it'd probably be a good idea to make sure there's a light on in the office during the day time, especially since days are still pretty short right now. Hedgehogs need 12-14 hours of light a day, and it's best to rely on a lamp instead of daylight, since that can vary or be darker than usual due to storms, etc.


----------



## StephDanelle (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for reassuring me everyone! Sounds like he is just a happy and active little boy!


----------

